# my fire bellied toad tank



## stecal (Aug 11, 2011)

hi thought i would post some photos of my fire bellied toads tank
































































mmm dinner


----------



## swede (Aug 7, 2011)

Nice tank!


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Cracking setup!

Adam


----------



## JPalmer (Jul 7, 2012)

Brilliant set up! How many have you got in there?


----------



## stecal (Aug 11, 2011)

swede said:


> Nice tank!





fatlad69 said:


> Cracking setup!
> 
> Adam





JPalmer said:


> Brilliant set up! How many have you got in there?


thanks there are 3 in there


----------



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

What a fantastic set up, lucky little toads!


----------



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

Fantastic setup, nice looking toads


----------



## stecal (Aug 11, 2011)

IceBloodExotics said:


> What a fantastic set up, lucky little toads!





rexob said:


> Fantastic setup, nice looking toads


cheers


----------



## stecal (Aug 11, 2011)

wasn't very happy with the back it looked too plain so added some more plants to pack it out a bit more

before 








after


----------



## Fordyl2k (Nov 29, 2010)

Looks amazing, How did you create the land and water area ?
Cheers,
Ryan


----------



## stecal (Aug 11, 2011)

Fordyl2k said:


> Looks amazing, How did you create the land and water area ?
> Cheers,
> Ryan


hi thanks the middle bit of wood is sitting on 2 other bits of wood to raise it out of the water and they are thinner so they can still swim through that bit, the 2 outside land bits are cork bark which just floats on it's own


----------

